# Chicken in a can.



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Every so often I'll cook a Chicken In a Can. What the hell you say...yup in a can.

1) Chicken

1) Gallon food can.

11) Char coal briquettes.

1) Piece of heavy duty aluminum foil.

spices to suit.

Take a gallon food can (removetop, but leave the bottom on) and using a ole fashion "Church Key" cut about 8 holes in the can. Do this to the side and not the bottom of the can. Place the 11 briquettes in the can and light. While waiting for the coals to start burning, take a chicken spiced up and wrap in the aluminum foil. Wrap as to keep the juices from dripping out as you will place the chicken, neck down into the can. Walk away, go somewhere, whatever. When the coals burn out the chicken is done and will fall off the bone. A word of caution ....place the can on something that will NOT burn......I do mine on the deck and place can on 4 bricks. now I'm :hungry:hungry This is great if camping out, on the beach, at home or wherever.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Ron, you are out of control.oke



:usaflag


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

Sounds like a winner !!:letsdrink


----------

